# People you admire



## kostyalevin (Apr 20, 2011)

Are there people out there whose social skills you admire? What are these people like?

For example, the other day I met my friend's dad. At first I felt uncomfortable with him because I didn't know him and didn't really know what to say. But he seemed so at ease. So comfortable with me, with his surroundings, and with himself. He would just talk about anything and smile the whole time and make eye contact with me every now and then. All of this made me feel more comfortable as well. I wish I could do that to others. Put other at ease in social situations.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

There is this guy at my work who is the most non-judgemental person I have ever met. He is care-free, always joking around, and never says anything outrageously hurtful to anybody. I feel like I can be myself around him and it makes the working environment somewhat bearable.


----------



## BadVibes (Jun 20, 2011)

I admire my best friend.. who shall remain nameless.. because he doesn't give a sh!t about what people say about him. I'm kinda super protective


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

I admire my English teacher because she can make me forget about my SA. It's the best feeling in the world that I know of. I can babble about Jane Eyre in her class without feeling too dorky or self-conscious, and I even get credit for it.


----------



## Buzz180 (Jun 21, 2011)

I admire all the wonderful people on youtube spreading the word about Social Anxiety <3 <3 <3


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

My S/O - first and foremost, he taught me never to lie or hide, be honest, even if it would make it worse, it would be the truth - there is this relief you get, rather than a lingering guilt. He is not afraid to socialize with anyone, he always has a topic for that one person no matter who, what age, what background


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a friend who can talk to anybody like she's their best friend.


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

People with learning disabilities.


----------



## doralynn (Jun 19, 2011)

My voice teacher. She can just talk and talk forever. It's great because I don't have to say a thing.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

I admire people who are always positive like me. Because I know it took that person a lot of work to transform their attitude. It takes a lot of work on self to transform their attitude. I admire positive people like me.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

I admire my friend Erin. Because anytime she meets someone and likes them, she'll just straight up invite them to hang out and do something. She's just super genuine and doesn't seem to fear being rejected.


----------

